# Help Needed on Airwire install in 3 truck shay



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

this year the Loyet Logging Company has obtained a 3 truck shay. Would like to install Airwire and battery with Phoenix sound, but have never installed airwire before. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Aaron
Silver Creek & San Juan RR
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

I did an Airwire/Phoenix/Battery conversion on a three truck shay not to long ago. I put four 9.6 v, 4500mAh 4/3F NiMh battery packs in the water tender with the charging plug under the tank lid and the on/off switch under the floor. The packs are wired to provide 20 volts total. In the Coal Tender I installed the Airwire (G1) and a Phoenix P5 card. 
A departure from normal, I cut a hole in the ashbox base plate, installed a grill and put the speaker in the ash/firebox which results in the source of the sound being closer to the cylinders... 

You will probably find that when you start handling the wires on the factory pc boards that you rapidly have wires disconnected. They were cold soldered and detach rapidly, even before you can trace and mark them. I pulled all the factory boards and ran new wiring for much of my connections. The only wires I did not replace were the front light feeds. I also replaced the plug and wire between the water tender and loco, again because of the "superlative quality and reliability" of the original equipment. I get about 4 hours run out of the battery packs. 
You are more than welcome to contact me with any questions, send me a PM with your email address.


----------

